# Not something you see everyday



## robbins.photo (Dec 4, 2016)

The cubs got a chance to experience their very first snowfall.  They really enjoyed themselves:




20161203_6619 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr




20161203_6483 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr




20161203_7323 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr




20161203_7411 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr

Mom of course took it all in stride




20161203_7157 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 4, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 4, 2016)

Very nice set Like the first and last the best


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 4, 2016)

That must have been a great thing to experience!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 5, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Very cool.





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Very nice set Like the first and last the best



Thanks guys 



Dean_Gretsch said:


> That must have been a great thing to experience!



It was pretty neat, I must admit.  They really did seem to have a blast chasing each other around


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 5, 2016)

I have always liked snow cats!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 5, 2016)

Aww!! Cute cubs. A lovely set, as usual. I wish we would finally get some of that white stuff here. It's been an unusually dry winter so far.

The shot of mama is my favorite! Picture perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 5, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 6, 2016)

Love that last shot.  Great set.  You've been rockin that new lens.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 6, 2016)

Particularly enjoyed 3 & 5. 

Cool set!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 6, 2016)

My dream hotel room.  so snuggly.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice set, I could see @Braineack being banned from all the zoo's... The cats would jump the fence and follow him to his sports car.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 6, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> I have always liked snow cats!





JustJazzie said:


> Aww!! Cute cubs. A lovely set, as usual. I wish we would finally get some of that white stuff here. It's been an unusually dry winter so far.
> 
> The shot of mama is my favorite! Picture perfect.
> 
> ...





Gary A. said:


> Good stuff.





SquarePeg said:


> Love that last shot.  Great set.  You've been rockin that new lens.





Peeb said:


> Particularly enjoyed 3 & 5.
> 
> Cool set!



Thanks folks.  I think the mom shot is my favorite as well.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 6, 2016)

Braineack said:


> My dream hotel room.  so snuggly.





jcdeboever said:


> Nice set, I could see @Braineack being banned from all the zoo's... The cats would jump the fence and follow him to his sports car.



Thanks guys.  For Braineack, a bonus shot with a slightly higher snuggle factor:




20161203_5505 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 6, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > My dream hotel room.  so snuggly.
> ...



now, take his avatar and bomb it right in the middle of them....


----------



## Braineack (Dec 6, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> ...The cats would jump the fence and follow him to his sports car.



a man can dream...

I dunno if i need any more:


----------



## CherylL (Dec 7, 2016)

The cubs are growing fast!  They still have huge paws to fill out.  Maybe when they are full grown you will make a collage?   It would be interesting to see them all in a row growing.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 7, 2016)

Cool photos

with the title I thought you were going to show Monkeys in Clown outfits or something like that of which you don't see everyday.


----------



## LarryLomona (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice Todd


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 10, 2016)

holy awesomeness.. the #3 is superb! Definitely not something you see everyday..


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 11, 2016)

CherylL said:


> The cubs are growing fast!  They still have huge paws to fill out.  Maybe when they are full grown you will make a collage?   It would be interesting to see them all in a row growing.


I should do that, might be fun to see them from cubs to adults

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 11, 2016)

Raj_55555 said:


> holy awesomeness.. the #3 is superb! Definitely not something you see everyday..


It was a pretty neat thing to witness.  The cubs all got so excited.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------

